# Is it just me...



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

or does this boy look like there's some golden in him ... either way, if anyone is interested, I am 15 min away from him and would go get him and drive him for a while! 

http://fayar.craigslist.org/pet/703613406.html

Weezie needs a new home. He isnt being cared for like my daughter promised when she brought him home so now he goes. I would like him gone by the 4th of June or earlier. Email or 790-3155






























by the way, the whole 'the kid didn't take care of the dog' bit, makes me want to yell at this guy but I feel it would fall on deaf ears ... sigh :banghead:


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

(they call him a lab on CL, hence my question ... sorry, I got sidetracked!)


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks like he's starting to get some little Golden butt feathers. I say get rid of the daughter and keep the dog.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Have you contacted any rescues about him or told the owner of any nearby rescues? he looks adorable.
What jerks.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I wanted to see if you guys thought he had some Golden in there before I emailed the rescue I work with, (in case it was all in my head and they were right to call him a lab), but I will get right on it!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

he's sure cute....he deserves better than THEM, anyway. I do see some Goldie in there!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Yes, he looks golden/lab mix.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Looks like he's starting to get some little Golden butt feathers. I say get rid of the daughter and keep the dog.


Absolutely! Why punish the dog when the DAUGHTER is the problem!?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Looks like he's at least part Golden*

Looks like he's at least part Golden.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

His head is much more Golden than it is Lab, IMO.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I emailed the rescue I work with as a foster, GRRRR, but any other help would be welcome as well! I really think he looks like a golden to me - poor guy


----------



## GoldenGirlTN (Mar 30, 2008)

I also think Golden/ Lab mix...


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I hope some day that rotten mother is in need of a kind heart and a little help...and someone kicks her to the curb.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

That looks like a golden head to me.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

and looks at those legs!! my labs have had legs, but goldies seem to be longer -- I vote for a 25% lab/75%golden......someone's going to get a nice dog


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

That picture is really making me cry. I just can't believe an ad like that. Weezie looks like a keeper to me..................I could just scream. No I think I'd better go to bed and be thankful that I am so lucky to love my pets like I do. He reminds me so much of my Amanda 1994-2007 who went to the Bridge in 2007. 

I hope someone can adopt that beauty

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

looks pretty much more golden than lab to me.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Just heard back that GRRRR doesn't take mixes ... any other ideas?


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I would be more than happy to go get him and help transport ...


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i would post this on the Lab board, rescue section to see if anyone there can help - 

http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/index.php


and, i say, get the dog and the daughter out of there. any mom who would let a kid get a dog then get mad that the child isn't caring for it despite promises by said child is insane and shouldn't have anything in her care.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy*

Amy:

Did you try Golden Ret. Freedom Rescue in CO?
Try them

Also, email the nearby states and their Golden Ret. Rescues
http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm

I agree with Faith's Mommy that PERSON HAS NO BUSINESS
having a dog!!

Yes, DO POST him on Lab Forum.
If you don't belong and want help posting let me know and I will.

My email: [email protected]


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

Is this in CO? I would be happy to help transport if he is!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Looks like he's starting to get some little Golden butt feathers. I say get rid of the daughter and keep the dog.


 

LMAO!!!!! me too Steve


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Karen, I'm not a member so I would appreciate you posting it! Thanks

I am emailing more as we speak


----------



## marathon1 (Jun 3, 2008)

The dog was posted in Fayetteville, Arkansas. Any rescues in the area?

Absolutely adorable! Definitely better off without that family!!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Marathon, I live in Fayetteville, that's why I posted it, unfortunately we don't have a state rescue, GRRRR services our area but doesn't take mixes 

ALL: I just emailed the poster to get an update and more info, I'll let you know what I hear


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pretty sure*

I'ms pretty sure that Amy is in Colorado.

Please guys help her and this beautiful guy!!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Looks just like my friends golden/lab mix pup. What a sweetie! Never buy your kid a pet! :uhoh: Geeesh! Hope he finds a home and a family he deserves.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Karen, I'm an Arkie, my DH is from CO, don't send me back there please! hehe, we are in Arkansas, can't handle the winters up there! This pup is southern!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

I also definately think he looks part golden. I'd contact Sooner golden about him. http://www.sgrr.org/ I'm pretty sure they take mixes if they have room.

I hope the lab-rescue forum can help AND I will contact heartland rescue in OKC about him. I need to follow up with them on a few other labs that they said they'd try to work in their program too.


Tiffany


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Tif, you are the best! I keep meaning to ask you about Honey, but life has been crazy, we just finished out flip house and it went on the market yesterday! Hopefully things will slow down!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here are all the Golden Ret. Rescues*

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm

E-mail the rescues close to Arkansas, , like LA< OK, TN, MS, LA, MO, TX.


Western Region
Central Region
Eastern Region

Alaska

Golden Retriever Rescue of Fairbanks 

Arizona

Arizona Golden Retriever Connection 

Arizona Retriever Rescue 

Rescue A Golden of Arizona 

California

Golden Retriever Club of San Diego County Rescue Service 

Golden Retriever Club of Greater Los Angeles Rescue 

Homeward Bound Golden Retriever Rescue and Sanctuary, Inc. 

Norcal Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc. 

Retrievers and Friends of Southern Califonia 

Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue 
Colorado

Golden Retriever Freedom Rescue, Inc. 

Golden Retriever Rescue of the Rockies 

Hawaii

Idaho 

Northern Idaho See Washington State

Montana

Montana's Precious Gold 

New Mexico

Golden Retriever Rescue of New Mexico 

Rio Grande Valley Golden Retriever Club 

Nevada

Golden Retriever Rescue Southern Nevada 

Oregon

Golden Bond Golden Retriever Rescue of Oregon 

Texas

Dallas/Ft. Worth Metro Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc. 

Gold Ribbon Rescue 

Golden Beginnings of Texas, Inc. 

Golden Retriever Rescue of Houston 

Golden Retriever Rescue of North Texas 

Utah

Companion Golden Retriever Rescue 

Washington

Evergreen Golden Retriever Rescue 

Inland Empire Golden Retriever Rescue 

Wyoming

Cynthia Madison 

Golden Moments Rescue


Alabama

J&L Golden Retriever Rescue 

Tennessee Valley Golden Retriever Rescue 

Heartland Golden Retriever Rescue 

Arkansas

Illinois

As Good As Gold 

Love A Golden Rescue 

Indiana

Golden Retriever Rescue and Community Education 

Iowa

Iowa Golden Retriever Rescue 

Kansas

Kentucky

Golden Retriever Rescue and Adoption of Needy Dogs 

Louisiana

Gulf South Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc. 

Michigan

Golden Retriever Rescue of Michigan 

Great Lakes Golden Retriever Rescue 

Minnesota

Retrieve A Golden of Minnesota 

Mississippi

See Louisiana

Missouri

Gateway Golden Retriever Rescue 

Golden Recovery Retrieving Retrievers Rescue Midwest 

Love a Golden Rescue 

Nebraska

Golden Retriever Rescue in Nebraska, Inc. 

North Dakota

See Minnesota

Ohio

Golden Endings Golden Retriever Rescue 

Golden Retriever Club of Greater Toledo 

Golden Retriever Rescue and Adoption of Needy Dogs 

Golden Retriever Rescue of Northwest Ohio 

Golden Retriever Rescue Resource 

Golden Retrievers in Need Rescue Service, Inc. 

Golden Treasures Golden Retriever Rescue 

Oklahoma

Sooner Golden Retriever Rescue 

South Dakota

See Minnesota

Tennessee

Heartland Golden Retriever Rescue 

Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue 

Middle Tennessee Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc. 

Tennessee Valley Golden Retriever Rescue 

Wisconsin

Golden Retriever Rescue of Wisconsin 

Wisconsin Adopt A Golden Retriever 
Connecticut

Connecticut Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc. 

Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue 

Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue 

Delaware

See Maryland & Virginia

Florida

Emerald Coast Golden Retiever Rescue, Inc. 

Everglades Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc. 

Golden Rescue In Naples, Inc. 

Golden Rescue South Florida, Inc. 

Golden Retriever Emergency Assistance Team 

Golden Retriever Rescue of Mid-Florida 

Georgia

Adopt A Golden Atlanta 

Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta 

Maine

Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue 

Maryland

GoldHeart Golden Retriever Rescue 

Golden Retriever Rescue of Southern Maryland, Inc. 

Massachusetts

North East All Retriever Rescue 

Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue 

New Hampshire

Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue 

New Jersey

Golden Re-Triever Rescue, Inc. 

Luke's Place 

Shore Hearts Golden Retriever Rescue 

New York

Autumn Valley Golden Retriever Club Rescue 

Golden Retriever Rescue of Central New York, Inc. 

Golden Retriever Rescue Operated With Love Statewide, Inc. 

Long Island Golden Retriever Rescue 

Peppertree Rescue, Inc. 

Spring To Freedom Golden Retriever Rescue 

North Carolina

Cape Fear Golden Retriever Rescue 

Golden Retriever Rescue Club of Charlotte 

Neuse River Golden Retriever Club/Rescue 

Triad Golden Retriever Rescue 

Pennsylvania

Autumn Valley Golden Retriever Rescue 

Delaware Valley Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc 

Golden Retriever Adoptions, Placement and Education 

Golden Retriever Rescue in Pittsburgh 

Golden Retriever Rescue of Central Pennsylvania, Inc. 

Keystone Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc. 

With A Golden Spirit 

Rhode Island

Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue 

South Carolina

Foothills Golden Retriever Rescue 

Grateful Goldens Rescue of the Low Country 

Low Country Golden Retriever Rescue 

Vermont

Golden Huggs Golden Retriever Rescue 

RagTag Golden Retriever Rescue 

Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue 

Virginia

GRREAT 

Southern Virginia GRREAT, Inc. 

West Virginia

GRREAT 




The National Rescue Committee is a committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America. For more information about the GRCA Please click on their logo to the left.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

great link Karen, it's been at the top of my favorites list for a while now, I've been emailing trying to get him out there and am waiting for an email from the "owner" to get more info.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

UPDATE:

here is the email back when I asked how old he was and if there was any other info:

"I am guessing he is 5 to 6 months old. No shots and needs to be picked up. I dont know what else to say."

WOW, that's all I have to say

I emailed back with specific questions


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Unreal...When I brought my dogs into my home they were for me, not my kids! I would contact the rescues who take in mixes.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

I sent Sooner an email through their website so I hope they will get back to me as they look to have a few mixes already


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

a few more to try - 

http://www.arkansaslabradorrescue.org/

http://www.labradorfriends.com/


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Faith's mommy - emailed both - thanks!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

The problem with the mixes is they come into the program and stay forever, kind of hard to compete when there are so many pure GRs available--which would be fine if we had plenty of foster homes. Luckily the pup is young.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

SheetsSM said:


> The problem with the mixes is they come into the program and stay forever, kind of hard to compete when there are so many pure GRs available--which would be fine if we had plenty of foster homes. Luckily the pup is young.


exactly! I don't blame the rescues for not taking them but I have to give it a shot! It's so hard to place dogs anyways, rescues do their absolute best! I am hoping this owner emails me back again soon so I can get some more info!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Amy*

Amy:

I just posted Weezie on the Labrador Retriever Forum.
Here is the link:
http://www.lab-retriever.net/board/lab-golden-ret-t7291280.html

Do you want me to add a way to contact you if anyone can help?


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Sure Karen ... they can email me at [email protected] ... I'll go check it out - thanks so much! Hopefully we can pull this off!


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

OK got another reply from the owner ...

I said - "he's had no shots at all, not from the breeder before you got him? was he an inside dog? housetrained? have you had any interest, if not how long are you willing to keep him? im hoping to help you out with him so thanks for the reply"

they said - "none that I know of. my daughter brought him home if that tells you anything. outside dog not housetrained at all. no interest at all and i really want him gone by the weekend. i know it is short notice and all but any help would do me and him good."

so I said - "
I'm trying my best, I have contacted several rescues in the area, but without shots he will be hard to place with an individual. Are you willing to keep him past the weekend? What is your plan if he is not gone by the weekend. I don't know that I could foster him without any shots (as I have other dogs), if you were willing to get him up to date on shots and at least have a vet look over him it would help. I have posted his info on a lab forum as well as a Golden Retriever Forum and we are trying to find a way to help him. Do you know if he gets along with other dogs, what is his personality towards people (all of this will help me know where I can pace him), can you tell me where your daughter got him, was it a breeder? Oftentimes breeders will take pups back if needed. Has he done anything to make you feel he has to go or is this just an issue with your daughter? I'll keep looking for rescues but the sooner I can have this info the better off I'll be. Thanks"

Now I will wait for another reply, My DH is going to have to go with me to get this dog if I find a place for him to prevent me from tearing into these people .... sigh​


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Amy,
If a rescue will pay his vet bill, you could take him directly to your vet and have him checked out and given shots before you take him home or to rescue.
That's what we do with dogs we are unsure of.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

debles, that's my plan if I can find a rescue! I am just seeing if I can get her to do it in case I have to take this guy on as a foster until I can find a rescue, she owes him at least one vet visit! I am so upset with people right now, this poor pup!
Thanks for the response =)


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

People like that make me ashamed to be a human~what a jerk! With him leading as an example how could his daughter be anything but irresponsibile? Bravo to you, Amy for having a heart of gold and helping Weezer.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Just heard from Sooner, Pam, who was very nice, let me know that the Board didn't agree that he was much other than a lab and as they are pretty full, won't be able to take him ... I'm beginning to get discouraged. I have not heard back again from the owners about temperament and their willingness to keep him longer/get him a round of shots.
I have a sick Golden in the house already and I don't think bringing in an unvaccinated foster is the way to go ... sigh ... I'm still keeping my fingers crossed! Tell me someone knows a friend or family member who wants the little guy =)
I'll keep you posted if I hear any more, thanks for the help


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't know anything about this group. Maybe they've been contacted already? I'm just searching. http://www.careforanimals.org/pets/default.asp
http://www.lastchancearkansas.org/lost_found.php


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

well for anyone still keeping up....

The owners will not return my emails or phone calls, so I think they have had enough of my questions. I'm hoping that they have found a GOOD solution for the pup, but they didn't seem too interested in that. 
I have found all of the rescues who have written me back to be full or unwilling to look at mixes or think he is not a Golden or not a lab depending. I still have some emails out and will keep hoping that the owners get back to me :crossfing. Thanks to all who helped and keep this guy in your thoughts and prayers!


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Ow, my heart just breaks for this little guy. He looks so sweet and loving in the pictures. What parent in their right mind would take the word of a child and get a pet. You don't do that unless you're willing to take on the responsibility yourself. 

Thank you Amy, and everyone else here, for trying to help him out. I hope he find a furever home.


----------

